# Visibility?



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anyone been out the last couple days? What is the visibility like?

I?m hoping to go out to the timber holes tomorrow.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Was out yesterday morning coming in from the rigs. A lite fog was over the coastline, sea conditions favorable for fishing.
Good luck and be safe!

Oops, just notice this is the diving section.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Did 5 dives Saturday between 5 and 9 miles out southeast of Pensacola pass and viz was incredible. 50-70 ft. Water was 76 deg.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice thank you for the report !


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

40+ out of Destin inshore 80'ish. Very nice conditions Sunday.


----------

